# Do you Hulu?



## Piano Hero (Feb 27, 2009)

I discovered Hulu last night, and it's amazing to me that they have tv episodes and full movies online. So....is it for real? Are the movies and tv episodes really for free? Or is it a Netflix-like program where you pay a certain amount a month for a certain amount of movies?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2009)

It is cool.

Do you HULU?
Many more Media Types added for auto-embedding - including Hulu.com


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nope, it's totally free!

My family has been using it for a while. As with all things of the world there are some dangers, _but_ you can also find some great classic TV shows on there!


----------



## Piano Hero (Feb 27, 2009)

Oops, I didn't realize that there were already some other threads on Hulu. 

It's interesting that they would have this service online legal and free! There are a few select TV shows we like to watch, but because we don't have cable, we usually have to wait until the show comes out on DVD. It will be nice to be able to watch them sooner.


----------



## uberkermit (Feb 27, 2009)

But only really useful for those who live in America. No Star Trek for us Canadians!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 27, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> but only really useful for those who live in america.







uberkermit said:


> no star trek for us canadians!


----------



## Jen (Feb 27, 2009)

Piano Hero said:


> It's interesting that they would have this service online legal and free!



Well, Hulu is owned by NBC and News Corp. For current shows, they stream pretty much the same content that networks have on their own websites (you won't, for example, find episodes of "The Office" on Hulu that NBC doesn't have up on NBC.com). And it's a good way for networks to put out older shows in the hopes that people will buy them on DVD after trying them out (see Babylon 5).

I just wish they could get licences for the BBC's content. I want to watch the '08 Christmas Special of Dr. Who!


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 27, 2009)

It isn't especially difficult to disguise one's IP address; I was able to access Hulu from here in Australia. I'm not sure of the legality of that though, and it killed bandwidth to the extent that I didn't watch anything.


----------

